# Problem with Fat32 and NTFS



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Nancy! Welcome to the forum. :rockon: 


Have you used the Disk Management utility to see if the partitions exist? It's under Control Panel/Administrative Tools/Computer Management.

When you loaded the OS, it should have shown you the existing disk configuration and at that point have the option of creating/deleting partitions and formatting them either FAT32 or NTFS. You could always reinstall the OS and go through the prompting again. And there are a multitude of third party tools for disk management; Acronis Disk Director is one of them.


----------



## nancypeterson (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello

I think you can help me out of this. Your suggestion sounds good. Actually i have again reinstall xp into my another drive(partition)i.e D drive. 
now my computer contains drive c in NTFS system and rest of the drive in FAT32 system.

Now tell me what should i do? Can restore c drive in fat32 system again?

Looking to you.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

How big is the drive. 
WinXP doesn't allow drives larger than 32G to be formated as FAT32. I would convert the other drives to NTFS. NTFS is a more stable file system than FAT32.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314463WinXP 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307881/EN-US/


----------



## nancypeterson (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok. Thanks. I have 80gb hard disk with equal distribution in 6 drives.
Then tell me should convert my all other drive in NTFS?
If it is then how can i do that?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

To convert to NTFS is relatively simple. Basically you click the Start button and choose the Run command. Then type CMD in the box and press OK.
This should open a command prompt. In here type the following: 

*convert c: /fs:ntfs *

Then press Enter. This will convert your C drive. Replace the drive letter with any other drive letters you need to convert and repeat the process.


----------

